# Mercury Jet Outboards



## BLKLAB (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I have heard mixed answers. Does anyone know for sure if the Mercury Jet Outboard HP ratings are with a jet? Or not? Thanks.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 18, 2012)

the mercury motors usually have a serial number on the motor, mine reads 45 JET whick is actually a 60 HP mercury...look on the motor blosk and there should be a round spot on it somewhere that has a series of letters and numbers, this is your serial number and if you enter that in to a website that tells you what motor that number matches youre in business...the actual motor HP is about 30% less with an outboard jet lower unit


----------



## shallowminedid (Oct 19, 2012)

my mariner was a 60 hp powerhead and the sn said so. new yamaha is a factory jet and still shows powerhead hp on model sticker and sn, badges on both showed the jet hp rating. if u say have a 60/40 its 40 jet horse 90/65 is 65 hp. now what hp does ur fish and game go by is the real question


----------



## Rrider (Oct 20, 2012)

```
the Mercury Jet power ratings are with the jet, well at least for their outboard models. I have the 40 HP outboard jet, which is based on the 60 HP power head
```


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 31, 2012)

My '05 Merc 115/80 is badged as an 80 Jet.


----------



## BLKLAB (Nov 7, 2012)

I thought the power ratings were with the jet. But, I have read comments here from people saying that the 25 HP jet is not a true 25 HP jet. ???


----------

